# First Reverse Flow Smoker



## chevydiggs (Dec 29, 2020)

Have had a couple regular offset smokers and still have one but have never used or been around a reverse flow offset. Read a bunch of good things about them and had a chance  to  pick up a heavy built one today. It’s 24” diameter .387 wall thickness about 5’ long, Smoke box same size pipe but about 2’ long. Just wondering about any tricks I should know and seen mixed reviews of a slightly faster cook times with the reverse flow vs regular offset. Any pointers would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2020)

Check the dimensions etc., to our tutorial, to see if you need to make any modifications to your new smoker...






						Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others... Ready to use..  rev5.. 6/19/15.
					

Here's to "Alien BBQ" and the folks that first put the calculator together and "1728 Software Systems" for this great "Circle Calculator" and all the folks at "SmokingMeatForums", with a special shout out to Ribwizzard, that contributed their ideas and feedback while this thing was coming...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

Congrats on your new smoker there are a lot of guys on here that can give you any help you may need.

Warren


----------



## Nole4L (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a Lang which is reverse flow.  It does cook a little faster than my previous stick burners but that's not a bad thing for me.   Reverse flow or not, any smoker has some learning curve.   My Lang is MUCH easier to cook on than the box store smokers I owned before.  Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## chevydiggs (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks, going to try to get a pork butt, ribs, stick of bologna, and summer sausage going in the morning. May try to build a small fire in it this evening to burn the dust off of it.


----------

